# Swapping seat bottoms?



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone swapped the seat bottoms on the front seats? The passenger seat is so pristine and the drivers shows some wear, it would be nice to swap them!



Giaco


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Take the seat out but don't unplug the airbag connection or you will need to go to a dealer and have them turn the airbag fault light off which they will prob charge you for. take the seat apart and remove the bottom upholstery, replace with new one and reverse process.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

smitty2919 said:


> Take the seat out but don't unplug the airbag connection or you will need to go to a dealer and have them turn the airbag fault light off which they will prob charge you for. take the seat apart and remove the bottom upholstery, replace with new one and reverse process.



I didn't realize the seats had side airbags. So what you are saying is to just pull off the bottom leather cover and swap?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't... but don't know why you would.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

The seats don't have airbags, they have a harness that has to do with the airbags. I believe it attaches to the seat.

So in order to remove the seat you have to detatch the airbag harness from the seat but don't unplug it. Then you can remove the seat.

Passenger seat removal without Air Bag light - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

